# Prawnstar Lures?



## PhilK (Jan 4, 2010)

Anybody here fish with them? How do they go?

I am toying with the idea of getting one.. any tips on their use/rigging?


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Bought some a couple of years ago and tried them with no success. Probably more due to my (in) effectiveness as a fisherman than their quality. Probably very good for bream or flathead, but as I don't target such fish...I don't really have much use for them. Surely someone on this forum ONLY uses Prawnstars and is ALWAYS in the Catch of the Month section... ;-) 
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Watch these vids for tips on using the Prawnstar range of lures. 




All shot locally in and around SEQ.

Kev


----------



## PhilK (Jan 4, 2010)

Bought a 'shrimp' sized one in natural colour for the bass and bream, and bought a 'junior' sized one in honeypot for the flatties etc.. can't wait to tie them on and give them a go! They seem to go great in the pool.


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Anyone tried out the new ranga colour yet? I recon the new slightly brighter colours will go alright now the prawns are starting to appear and there is still a bit of dirty water around the ridges. I am contemplating buying one or two if I can find them...I can only find the old colours.


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Haven't done so well with them here in the South (probably because I use other lures), but one fortnight in Bundaberg, I was consistently catching threadfin salmon on them just above the rail bridge. Still have them, and mean to tie them on again.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Gave them away as a dead loss years ago. They are that stiff they have no action at all, (I was determined to get one to actually work as they described, needed a number one sinker on the tail to get it to squish up at all, otherwise it pulls through the water with no action when twitched) attaching them is a pain in the but, the weights drop out and get lost, similar the hooks.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I love the junior for throwing around structure for jacks and cod, I've pulled some big flathead and bream as bycatch as well. Never had much luck on the shrimp. I work them with two quite violent jerks and then let them settle back to the bottom. Probably the most realistic prawn imitation out there IMHO. Like any lure though, you have to work them with confidence and persistance.

here's a cod from Raby Bay:


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

I tied a shrimp on one day and found it was also a bit stiff and lacking action without violently working the lure, I didn't catch anything but my location wasn't doing me any favours either. Wonder if you could work some magic on them (similar to triming the tail of a plastic maybe) and possibly make the tail a bit easier to work without having to jump the lure violently? Planning a trip up into some Jack country soon and will no doubt do some experimenting.


----------



## SnakeMan (Mar 8, 2009)

I've caught bass on them before but they aren't my favourtie bass lures sure they would work well on plenty of other fish though


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes the action is crap, but I thread lumo beads thru the tail section of mine and just drift them thru the likely looking snags and rocks. Sadly I have only landed 2 fish on them but lost more than I care to admit to some solid fish. My advice is use bigger leader than usual when using them. And when fishing less snaggy areas, I'll use a bigger treble in the middle.


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

For those awaiting the arrival of the new Ranga colour Prawnstar lure, the only place I have found them so far has been MoTackle. BCF in Bundaberg wasn't even aware a new colour had been released.


----------



## PhilK (Jan 4, 2010)

bundyboy said:


> For those awaiting the arrival of the new Ranga colour Prawnstar lure, the only place I have found them so far has been MoTackle. BCF in Bundaberg wasn't even aware a new colour had been released.


Tackle Warehouse in Coorparoo, Brisbane has the rangas too.


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

i have one of those lying around. havent caught anything with them, but that could go same with a lot of lures i have :lol: . but the action wasnt tight or stiff. tail flicked quite easily on 8lb leader. will have to give them another try soon.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

one of the best jack and fingermark lures ever made, I have caught barra as well, also caught my my 
biggest tripletail to date on one, check out avatar pic. One of the 1st lures i tye on when up north


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

got 6..still new..8 years later..


----------

